# Sweetgrass' Baby All Dried Off :D! Lots Of Photos



## Devon (May 8, 2007)

[SIZE=12pt]




: Well Upon popular request :bgrin NEW Photos of Sweetgrasses Baby Boy!! I just LOVE LOVE LOVE this colt and cant wait to get him showing! Hes goign to be awesome when hes fileld out



: Hes only 3 days old here still a little wobbly but hes been running like a bullet



Mama hates it when he runs hehe if he goes 1 meter away shes off! hehe! Well ENJOY !! Here he is!!!!:[/SIZE]

Mamma And Baby


----------



## MBhorses (May 8, 2007)

: wow

nice looking foal

i would like to see his sire.


----------



## EAD Minis (May 8, 2007)

*Wow Devon!!!Hes just awsome. Mamma looks great to!!*


----------



## Devon (May 8, 2007)

Here you go MB





His sire:











And Heres Mama when she was 6 months Pregnant



: :


----------



## Jessica_06 (May 8, 2007)

:new_shocked: WOW I love him I really think he will be a good show horse



: he's really put together nice and I love his color. Isn't he a silver dapple pinto? I had one born last year that was and I love that combination. Enjoy him Thanks for sharing ~Jessica


----------



## Devon (May 8, 2007)

Jessica_06 said:


> :new_shocked: WOW I love him I really think he will be a good show horse
> 
> 
> 
> : he's really put together nice and I love his color. Isn't he a silver dapple pinto? I had one born last year that was and I love that combination. Enjoy him Thanks for sharing ~Jessica


Thanks! And yes Im assuming Silver Dapple Pinto :d



:



:


----------



## maplegum (May 8, 2007)

I'm not suprised he's so gorgeous with such lovely looking parents! He couldn't go wrong could he?

I really love him , he's special.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 8, 2007)

so handsome



: love the close up head shot, he has such a pretty head


----------



## MiLo Minis (May 8, 2007)

I love that picture of the "gosh mom not in front of the people" kiss! LOL He is adorable!!!


----------



## Jill (May 9, 2007)

Your foal is really beautiful!!! You must be thrilled!!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (May 9, 2007)

Nice foal- what is the fencing- I can see some of it is electric but is the wide stuff the stretch plastic stuff???


----------



## lilfoot (May 9, 2007)

Rabbitfizz,

It is System Fencing, this type is Spur but they have a wider one called Centaur. We originally put in for the large horses but being flexible....need the electric to keep the minis from squeezing through.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (May 9, 2007)

Very nice boy! he already has that look at me thing down pat!


----------



## Matt73 (May 9, 2007)

Mini Luver--hart wee man said:


> [SIZE=12pt]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a pretty face!


----------



## Mini Lover (May 9, 2007)

hes so handsome, just like his daddy



:

-Nicole


----------



## midnight star stables (May 9, 2007)

Dev, I l;ove pictures one and three! What a cutie. Haha, Lori said it!


----------



## twister (May 9, 2007)

:aktion033: Love that boy Devon, of course you already know I love his mama too



:

Yvonne


----------



## Soggy Bottom Ranch (May 10, 2007)

Very nice Devon, I can tell you are just in heaven with that baby around!


----------



## MyLilShowGirl (May 10, 2007)

Awwww hes adorable!!!

Got a name for him yet???

Thanks for the pics dev!


----------



## miniaddiction (May 10, 2007)

Devin he is Beautiful! And Sweetgrass looks fabulous! Ive always thought she is a nice little mare.

Congratultions, cant wait for mine...only about 150 more days to go lol


----------



## hairicane (May 10, 2007)

Veeeery lovely pictures! That 4th one in the sun looks like a painting, beautiful!!


----------



## Nigel (May 11, 2007)

Aww I love this boy




: I guess Gee did pretty good eh? :new_shocked: :aktion033:



: she and sunny make a great couple lol. cant wait to see him run amok in person! hehe...oh yes! any descisions on a name??


----------



## RockRiverTiff (May 11, 2007)

Wow! Motherhood is sure a good look for Sweetgrass! And her colt is everything I expected him to be--beautiful!! Congratulations Devon!


----------



## BM Miniatures (May 12, 2007)

Absolutly beautiful!


----------

